# A dupe of this fuchsia lipstick!!!!



## aNaCRiSSa (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi girls!! I'm sorry if my english is not very well, but I'm spanish!!
I'm very interested in found a DUPE of the lipstick that Kim wears in this photo:







In the photo, Kim wears NARS in Schiap and NARS lacquer in HotWired. Nars is so expensive and in swatches Schiap doesn't look like in the photo!

Everybody tells me that MAC Girl About Town is very similar, but I don't think so; maybe it's a stupid thing, but the color on the photo have a bit of purple, and that's what I like, *a bit of purple* in a hot and *bright fuchsia*!

*I'd like to found a medium or low-prize lipstick, or a combination of lipstick andgloss*, that results extremely similar to the one of the photo. Has anyone some idea for me?? I'd be VEEERY pleased!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got Nyx Eucalyptus and I'd want to buy Revlon in Fuchsia, but those colors are not a purple fuchsia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yes, I'm a bit obsessioned about this color haha, I'm sorry!

THANKS YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 11, 2010)

How funny yesterday I was playing around with my MAC lipglosses and I tried on Pink Poodle lipglass and it looks exactly like this pic of Kim, because I even remember thinking to myself "ooh, it has kind of a purple-y tone to it!" hope that helps!!


----------



## Meisje (Oct 11, 2010)

Girl About Town is a reasonable dupe of that. I also have True Babe lipglass and it's close.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 11, 2010)

MAC  lipstick in show orchid or MAC lipglass in true babe or NYX lipgloss in barbie pink


----------



## aradhana (Oct 11, 2010)

that is very pretty...

have you tried revlon's 'wild orchid' ...it's got more purple to it than mac's 'show orchid' and i find when applied to the lips has a *slightly* sheer finish.

let us know how you get on with your search!


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 11, 2010)

I was gonna say Girl About Town and True Babe also


----------



## ashley8119 (Oct 11, 2010)

How about Lickable l/s? Very similar to Girl About Town, but with a glossier finish and impressive staying power!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 12, 2010)

NYX Dolly Pink l/g looks just like that on me.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 12, 2010)

Girl about town and Milan Mode mixed in.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like GAT to me...


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 12, 2010)

Mac's Lustering looks exactly like that on me!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

mix a bit of violetta with a bit of girl about town, and put revenge is sweet or true babe lipgloss on top!


----------



## Meisje (Oct 12, 2010)

I dug up a photo of me wearing True Babe lipglass over Magenta lipliner. I think it's very close to the pic of Kim.


----------



## aNaCRiSSa (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you!!!! I'll go to MAC to try on all these colors, and i'll buy Dolly Pink, a Nyx's gloss, and I'll try it on after some MAC lipstick like GAT or Lickable; I have just searching swatches of Show Orchid, but that lipstick isn't in shops actually!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Show Orchid is a very beautiful color!!

Thanks you so much, I'll go to MAC; if I finally found the perfect combination, I'll say you and i'll upload photos!!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 12, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought of Petals and Peacocks from GMLOL?


----------



## BeauteNoire (Nov 3, 2010)

I actually second the Petals and Peacock! It'll probably be a little difficult to find though so maybe Full Fuschia? It's permanent at PRO.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 3, 2010)

You might try MAC Show Orchid, which is a permanent Pro item, but occasionally pops up on the regular MAC site.


----------

